# Keyboard Not Sensitive Enough



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

I got my wife a barely used thunderbolt. I noticed that the keyboard is laggy on hers and is not very sensitive. It almost feels like you have to push harder to get the buttons to register and you can't seem to type as fast. I rooted her phone and tried a few different roms on her phone and now have hers set up exactly like mine. Is there anything I can do to change the sensitivity. Everything else works great but if there is no fix for this then I will have to find a way to get a new phone for her. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Screen protector on it?


----------



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

No I removed it before


----------



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

No I removed it before


----------



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

No I removed it before


----------



## cbunting99 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello,
I recently got a TB, now unrooted but otherwise still stock. I used bloat remover to get rid of the vz stuff, auto manager and startup cleaner. The TB now runs so fast, I decided not to reflash to liquid 3.0.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

cbunting99 said:


> Hello,
> I recently got a TB, now unrooted but otherwise still stock. I used bloat remover to get rid of the vz stuff, auto manager and startup cleaner. The TB now runs so fast, I decided not to reflash to liquid 3.0.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Good for you LOL what at all does it have to do with this thread?


----------



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

Something must have not been getting wiped. I started her phone with a bamf froyo ROM cause she liked the theme. I did a full wipe and went with forever with a girlie theme. They keyboard sucked on both. I then did another full wipe and went with gingeritis 3d and the keyboard still sucked. I then did a full wipe and restored the ROM from right after I rooted her phone with revolutionary. Magically the keyboard was working perfectly. I then did a full wipe and flashed gingeritis 3d and all is working perfectly. That was an odd situation! Glad its fixed. Thought I bought her a garbage used phone.


----------

